# New tank and holey rock aquascape



## Abelg149 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hey I'm new to cichlids and am starting a 210g does any one know where in the chicagoland area they have found the honeycomb limestone besides petland/aquarium adventure for $3-$4lbs... I tried the local landscapers and supply houses and came up empty handed. I found a place in Texas but need to order 1ton. I can have it delivered just would anyone be interested in this area as i would have about 1600lbs left over? TIA


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I gave you your own topic so you don't hijack the other Member's topic.

That's the problem with holey rock...it is found in Texas and expensive to ship so not popular with landscapers elsewhere.

There are other options that are available locally, safer for the fish, look more natural and will not look dirty when algae grows.

You might find it cheap from a hobbyist who is getting rid of it.


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

If you're dead set on holey rock I know a lfs in the Midlothian area that usually has it in stock. Think he charges $1, maybe $1.50 per pound


----------



## Abelg149 (Oct 6, 2017)

Thank you DJR and thornsja19 I'm interested in what you both said what are the other options and what's the name of the place in Midlothian?

I can have a skid of the stuff delivered very cheap I just don't want to sit on 1500lbs


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like granite river rock personally.


----------



## A9chooch (Dec 27, 2017)

Abelg149 said:


> Thank you DJR and thornsja19 I'm interested in what you both said what are the other options and what's the name of the place in Midlothian?
> 
> I can have a skid of the stuff delivered very cheap I just don't want to sit on 1500lbs


You probably figured it out by now but the place in midlothian is animal island. And it's $2.50/lb.


----------

